# MARKETING POLÍTICO PAUPERISTA: El reloj Timex de Bill Clinton, la Pana de Felipe Gnzálz y la Ropa de



## AYN RANDiano2 (8 Jun 2014)

Como la gente no estudia Historia, nos venden las mismas burras ciegas una y otra vez, en un ciclo sin fin de tomaduras de pelo históricas.

El vender que un político es "Parte del Pueblo" porque usa productos "modestos" es un truco de Marketing político antiquísimo.

Una vez que el político se ha salido con la suya, el atrezzo pauperista desaparece como el atrezzo que es, y el político nos enseña su verdadera bandera de consumo ostentoso...pero ya es tarde: Echar a un político del Poder es muy, muy difícil.

Unos ejemplos:

*EL RELOJ TIMEX DE BILL CLINTON:*

Bill Clinton acostumbraba a llevar prominentemente un reloj Timex (marca USA al nivel de Casio) en sus años de Gobernador de Arkansas y en los primeros años de Presidencia USA:







Lleva un _*Timex Ironman*_, una especie de equivalente de marca USA (¡el nacionalismo económico siempre gusta a la plebe!) al Casio de 30-40€ que pueden ustedes comprar en cualquier relojería. Aquí tiene ustedes el enlace a Amazon.es para que vean en qué rango de precios se mueve la gama Timex Ironman: Amazon.es: timex ironman. En España Decathlon suele vender relojes Timex en tienda física, por si tienen la curiosidad de verlos. 

Observen por favor que el Timex en la foto de Clinton está cuidadosamente _compuesto_: Se ve a la perfección, pese a que un reloj digital de plástico se da de tortas con un traje formal. Un Casio analógico metálico de 50€ hubiese pasado desapercibido y no hubiese servido "para la foto". La elección de un Timex digital negro es una cuidadosa elección de imagen de "Hombre Común", pese a que se da de tortas con cualquier elemental código de vestimenta (uno JAMÁS iría a una simple entrevista de trabajo semi-formal con ese reloj...conozco los códigos de vestir y he ido a entrevistas de trabajo de traje y corbata con un reloj así...y me lo he metido en el bolsillo antes de la entrevista...mejor NO llevar reloj alguno que llevar ESE reloj a una entrevista semi-formal).







Timex Ironman - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Bueno, ¿Y qué pasó con el Timex cuando Clinton ya no dependía de que la plebe le creyese _*"Un hombre del Pueblo"*_ (Marca Registrada) por llevar un reloj ultra-barato?:

_*After they leave the limelight, politicians often switch. 

Bill Clinton now has a watch wardrobe, according to observers. 

He owns at least three Kobolds—limited-edition watches from a tiny company in Pittsburgh that has attracted such buyers as actor James Gandolfini and newsman Brian Williams. Kobolds start at $2,850. Clinton has also been spotted wearing a Cartier Santos-Dumont ($12,600), a Panerai Luminor ($4,000 to $13,000), and a Roger Dubuis Much More ($19,100 to $86,800).*_

Read My Wrist | Style | Washingtonian​
Eso supone un _*mínimo*_ de 44,000 dólares en relojes, MÁS DE MIL VECES el precio aproximado del Timex con el cual hizo creer al ingenuo votante que el Candidato Bill Cinton era _"parte del pueblo llano"_.​
*LA PANA DE FELIPE GONZÁLEZ:*

*Felipe pre-1982:* 

Pana, campanolos, camisas a cuadros sin corbata, gorro ruso visitando a los mártires soviéticos de Leningrado y tortillas de patatas en las cunetas de España. ¡_*Un Hombre del Pueblo*_ (Marca Registrada), ciertamente!.





























*Felipe post-1982:*







1985 Felipe GonzÃ¡lez y su familia navegan en el Azor

























(Sí, son Schwarzenegger y Condolezza Rice...en el mismo Club que González)​
He dedicado hilo a los paralelismos de las _*ILUSIONES*_ suscitadas por González en 1982 con las _*ILUSIONES*_ de _*Hare Krishna Lilas*_ de _Pablemos_:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...blo-iglesias-hilo-intensivo-fotos-videos.html

Lo más asombroso es que _Pablemos_ ha reivindicado recuperar la _*ILUSIÓN*_ (palabra polisémica clave) que suscitó Felipe González en 1982...​
*LA ROPA DE ALCAMPO Y EL DEMÁS ATREZZO PAUPERISTA DE PABLEMOS:*

Pablemos realmente intenta (demasiado estridentemente como para ser sincero, a mi juicio) meternos por las narices su Pauperismo para convencernos de que es _*"Un Hombre del Pueblo"*_ (Marca Registrada):

Pablo Iglesias pone de moda la ropa del Alcampo en Twitter

La moda de Alcampo que viste Pablo Iglesias

Pablo Iglesias, líder de 'Podemos': "Me compro la ropa en Alcampo" - Noticias Actualidad - DIVINITY

_*El lunes viajará por primera vez a Bruselas como eurodiputado, para tantear el terreno. Lo hará en Ryanair, anticipa, "para dar ejemplo"*_

El detalle de llevar corbata pero escandalosamente floja es el equivalente al Timex negro de plástico con el traje de Bill Clinton: Un cuidado _*"guiño"*_ de _*"Controlo y domino las convenciones del sistema pero soy libre y cercano como tú, soy como tú: Confía en mí"*_:







El llevar la corbata así es un _cuidadísimo descuido_, como esa moda de los 80 de llevar _*"barba de 3 días"*_...todos los días. Marketing 100%. 

Hasta las bromas sobre Pablo Iglesias están cuidadosamente diseñadas para reforzar su "marca" de "Hombre del Pueblo":







[YOUTUBE]baB50pX84jY[/YOUTUBE]

Los "ácidos humoristas" extrañísimamente no hacen más que reforzar la imagen de Pablo Iglesias:







Los "cáusticos" humoristas en realidad _realzan_ la imagen de _Pablemos_, cosa que no hacen con NINGÚN otro político.​
Ya les advertí que quien no conoce la Historia es engañado una y otra vez con trucos más antiguos que el Timo de la Estampita:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ctiva-ua-the-terminator-longitudinal-eje.html


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (8 Jun 2014)

*PELÍCULA "LA ZONA MUERTA" (1983)*

En esta película sale un candidato populista a las elecciones USA. Parte de su atrezzo es que va a todos los actos con un *casco de obrero*:













En un momento dado el candidato se olvida de ponérselo...y uno de sus ayudantes se lo recuerda puntualmente: El casco de obrero es su disfraz de _*"Hombre del Pueblo"*_.

En realidad el _*"Hombre del Pueblo"*_ del casco de obrero es un psicópata ultra religioso apocalíptico que quiere llegar a la presidencia para destruir el mundo con una guerra nuclear:

[YOUTUBE]Tj9M34DzAKo[/YOUTUBE]

El protagonista (que tiene poderes precognitivos) lo percibe al darle la mano y "ver" mentalmente qué hay en el futuro del _*"Hombre del Pueblo"*_ si llega a ser presidente.​
*MORALEJA DEL HILO:*

Cuando un político haga bandera política de dónde compra la ropa o con qué compañía aérea vuela para hacerles ver que es "diferente", recuerden por favor el reloj _*Timex*_ del Bill Clinto electoral y de cómo el Bill Clinton real ha gastado un mínimo de 3 órdenes de magnitud (1.000 veces más) más en relojes que su imagen cara a la galería.

Si un político no tiene mejor argumento para convencerles de que usa tales productos "populares", mi consejo es que desconfíen profundamente de esa persona.

En el tiempo que Pablemos a dedicado a explicarnos cuántas Matrículas de Honor tiene (a lo _*Repelente Niño Vicente*_) o dónde compra la ropa o cuánto se va a gastar en comer (10€) debería habernos explicado cosas como:

* Cómo es posible que un profesor de Instituto demuestre que su programa económico es imposible: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...adista-pablo-iglesias-de-alberto-noguera.html

* Qué va a pasar si abre las fronteras a África en una España con "Renta Básica Universa".

* Cómo va a responder la CEE a una apertura de fronteras españolas hacia África y el Tercer Mundo, estrictamente prohibida por el Tratado de Lisboa, que hemos firmado. A mi juicio *si abrimos nuestras fronteras al Tercer Mundo la CEE nos va a cerrar los Pirineos* a los españoles para mantener su Espacio Schengen. Así de brutal.

* Cómo financiaría el Estado si declara como "ilegítima" parte de la deuda: Declarar "ilegítima" a parte de la deuda supone no recibir más préstamos, lo cual supondría la bancarrota inmediata del Estado Español (que todos los días de Dios gasta más de lo que ingresa).​
Pablemos no ha explicado ninguno de estos asuntos capitales, pero dedica precioso tiempo de interacción con el Público a explicarnos detalles de su vida privada propios del _*Hola!*_. 

Mis otros hilos sobre los _*Hare Krishna Violetas*_...

























...de _Pablemos_, el Partido Privado de Pablo Iglesias:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...quedas-cuaderno-azul-de-aznar-resucitado.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...a-tambien-hay-ricos-q-pretenden-exprimir.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...blo-iglesias-hilo-intensivo-fotos-videos.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...erencia-2012-sede-del-psoe-dia-de-europa.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-antimaternal-obligatorio-querer-a-hijos.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...a-feminazi-y-lgtb-partido-pablo-iglesias.html

...y mi hilo-bote salvavidas, por si esta gente pudiese llegar a aplicar su programa:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...nice-vida-elecciones-europeas-del-2014-a.html​


----------



## ferengi (8 Jun 2014)

Lo mas curioso es que lo de comprar en alcampo, contradice lo que predica su partido de comprar en tiendas de barrio...


----------



## Joaquim (8 Jun 2014)

El hilo estaría mejor si pusieras en el hilo ejemplos de políticos "de derechas", que de haberlos haylos!! ehhh


----------



## Foramontano (8 Jun 2014)

También Zapatero vestía de una forma más informal antes de ser presidente. Pero esto no tiene nada de raro, simplemente al entrar un tipo como presidente o un cargo importante los asesores van a decirle que olvide un poco su antigua forma de vestir por mucho que le gustara la sencillez que ahora tiene que vestir de sastre con ropa hecha a su medida porque respresenta al país ante el extranjero y tiene que cuidar la imagen.

Además, que uno sea de izquierdas/progresistas/revolucionario no implica que no pueda querer ir nunca de traje elegante. Que no lo lleve normalmente como pasa con los burgueses y aristócratas más comúnmente, no quiere decir que no lo pueda poner de vez en cuando. ¿Os pongo fotos de anarquistas vistiendo de traje? Tomad:


----------



## italica (8 Jun 2014)

Propaganda


----------



## Foramontano (8 Jun 2014)

Aunque siempre hay excepciones. José Mújica (Presidente de la República Oriental del Uruguay) en una visita a España.

Entrevista para TVE, con jersey de cuello de pico y sin chaqueta.







¿Busca aparentar humildad? No. Aparte de que él es humilde y se sabe, simplemente que debía tener calor y se quitó la chaqueta o algo así  pues aquí lo vemos junto a Rajoy y se ve que lleva el jersey debajo de la chaqueta.


----------



## subvencionados (8 Jun 2014)

Está todo inventado, se llama posicionamiento. Consiste en la posición que en la mente tiene el producto, marca o empresa con respecto a una serie de atributos y la competencia. Todo esto surge porque el cerebro cognitivamente tiene escasa capacidad, de ahí que elabore heurísticos para tomar decisiones (votar es tomar una decisión). En la política los heurísticos que se utilizan son desde: "qué bien habla", hasta "que guapo/a es" hasta es de izquierdas o derechas y yo voto a la izquierda o la derecha. Para hacer creer que eres de una opción u otra la comunicación no verbal es básica. Parte de esta comunicación y por lo tanto el esquema correspondiente se genera con la ropa.

Posicionamiento - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## Brigit (8 Jun 2014)

ferengi dijo:


> Lo mas curioso es que lo de comprar en alcampo, contradice lo que predica su partido de comprar en tiendas de barrio...



Esto sí que es bueno :XX::XX:


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (8 Jun 2014)

El colega además lo dice como si comprar en una gran superficie extranjera con aspiraciones monopolísticas y malas prácticas de todo tipo fuese como para que le elogiemos.


----------



## ako (8 Jun 2014)

Y volar con Ryanair ¡¡¡ que hable con sus empleados, le van a contar unas lindezas de como explotar bien a los trabajadores.

Lo peor es que ni siquiera tributa en España, a las tripulaciones se las obliga que sus contratos se firmen en Irlanda.

Aqui te has colao pablemos¡¡¡


----------



## curroexpo92 (9 Jun 2014)

Y por cierto, comparar la vida y coherencia de Pepe Mújica con la de Pablo Iglesias es una broma. Una broma que refleja muy bien nuestra pérdida de norte 

---------- Post added 09-jun-2014 at 00:22 ----------

La verdad es que no lo entiendo. Habría sido más inatacable decir que "compra ropa de segunda mano" o "compra ropa de comercio justo". Pero comprar ropa producida en fábricas en condiciones y salarios obscenamente bajas no es precisamente una declaración de principios morales... 

... si no fuera porque ése no es el juego. El juego es lo que señala Ayn Randiano, ese comunicar que "soy como vosotros", en el que la ciudadanía cae una, y otra, y otra, y otra vez.


----------



## TocahuevoS (9 Jun 2014)

El juego es poner alerta roja en Podemos, interesa el "todos son iguales, vota al capullo del traje que por lo menos tiene buen gusto"


----------



## Sa_Gabia (9 Jun 2014)

Que pretenda ir de lúcido y que nos viene a abrir los ojos uno que se pone de nick AynRandiano.... En fin... a lo que estamos llegando... la sociopatía no tiene límites...

El mejor análisis del delirio que he encontrado...

Ayn Rand: Cómo convertir a los freaks en una cuadrilla de gilipollas. | Vicisitud y sordidez

En definitiva, nos lo vamos a pasar muy bien...


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (9 Jun 2014)

Sa_Gabia dijo:


> la sociopatía no tiene límites



Los Sociópatas son ustedes: Ustedes quieren recortar derechos ajenos.

Nosotros respetamos escrupulosamente los derechos de los demás.


----------



## ferengi (9 Jun 2014)

Sa_Gabia dijo:


> El mejor análisis del delirio que he encontrado...
> 
> Ayn Rand: Cómo convertir a los freaks en una cuadrilla de gilipollas. | Vicisitud y sordidez
> .



Yo no se mucho de ayn rand.. pero ese blog se demuestra que ni siquiera se molestaron en documentarse lo mas minimo, simplemente vomitan espumarrajos por la boca, diciendo tonterias como que es anarcocapitalista, en fin, a lo poco que se sepa sobre ayn rand, pillas ya muchos pufos en el texto.... le dejo este video...que es bastante adecuado sobre el link que ha puesto.

[YOUTUBE]J1qk19ZreZY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (11 Jun 2014)

TocahuevoS dijo:


> El juego es poner alerta roja en Podemos, interesa el "todos son iguales, vota al capullo del traje que por lo menos tiene buen gusto"



La alerta roja está en su propio programa.

El problema es que casi nadie lo lee, y menos personas aún son capaces de entender sus consecuencias.


----------



## mildiez (12 Jun 2014)

(OT relojero) En nuestro país parece haber un reloj estándar para políticos. Tanto a Rajoy, como a Zapatero, Más o Rubalcaba se los ha visto con diversos relojes militares Hamilton de la colección Khaki, marca suiza de calidad pero no de lujo. Quizá sea una consigna de los asesores de imagen, "reloj bueno, pero no ostentoso".

Sin embargo, a veces se nos ponen ese "traje obrero", y así vemos Rajoy con un "Ice watch" o similar, un económico reloj de plástico. A Soraya, que luce un Hublot (éste ya lujo), también se la ha visto con esos relojes.






---------- Post added 12-jun-2014 at 12:43 ----------

En Francia van más de pobretones. Hollande y su Swatch (en el envés de la muñeca).


----------



## silverdaemon (14 Jun 2014)

Subo el hilo

Ahora mismo Pablo Iglesias en pantalla en la sexta mostrando repetidamente su BOLI BIC CRISTAL, el clásico de la capucha azul

Venga Pablo, que tienes dinero para un Pilot por lo menos.......

Va a ser verdad lo del aspecto pauperista


----------



## Brigit (14 Jun 2014)

silverdaemon dijo:


> Subo el hilo
> 
> Ahora mismo Pablo Iglesias en pantalla en la sexta mostrando repetidamente su BOLI BIC CRISTAL, el clásico de la capucha azul
> 
> ...



También me he fijado en el detalle y en lo mucho que lo enseña.


----------



## italica (22 Jun 2014)

El marketing político no existe!!!!!!!!!!!

Se llama PROPAGANDA. 

Ya existía hasta en sumeria.

---------- Post added 22-jun-2014 at 12:39 ----------

Toda comunicación política de cualquier tipo es.PROPAGANDA.

---------- Post added 22-jun-2014 at 12:40 ----------

Es tan antigua como el hombre.
En.sociedad.


----------



## mildiez (21 Sep 2014)

Panerai PAM0089 (pon unos 5000 euros) y Jaeger le Coultre Master Compressor (más de 10k).







Otro presidente con Timex de 50 dólares, W Bush.






El reloj se lo robaron en Albania hace unos años, pero aún así, sigue tirando de él.

Bush loses track of timepiece | World news | The Guardian







Obama también lleva un cuarzo de muy poco valor, un Jorg Gray regalo del servicio secreto. 






Previamente a su elección, llevaba un Tag Heuer.









Como comentario adicional, no será porque no tuviran relojes mejores durante su presidencia. La firma suiza de relojes de lujo Vulcain regala tradicionalmente un reloj mecánico "Cricket" con alarma a todos los presidentes estadounidenses desde Eisenhower, y también a los vicepresidentes.







Aquí le vemos a Biden con él.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (20 Nov 2014)

El pauperismo se va desmoronando: El elaborador de la Campaña Podemita ingresando 4200€ al mes entre unas cosas y otras.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...perior-a-salario-medio-errejon-cobro-mas.html

¡¡¡Joder, que son 700.000 pesetas mensuales!!!

Eso cuando era joven era un sueldazo de EJECUTIVO DE MULTINACIONAL.


----------



## silverdaemon (20 Nov 2014)

Por cierto Aynrandiano, documentate que hay por el foro algun hilo sobre que Pablo Iglesias tiene un Renault Clio viejo y cutre y Tania va diciendo algo así como que "el es sencillo, no le interesan los coches. Le ha intentado pillar un Dacia nuevo y nada"

El Pauperismo llevado al extremo....


----------



## Pensativo (20 Nov 2014)

¿Sería mejor que los políticos se pasearan en calesa por ahí con 4 negros agrilletados? ¿Que por culpa de su ostentación los idiotas que lo copian todo (lo malo) nos miraran más por encima del hombro a los lonchafinistas?

Este hilo es gataflorismo en estado puro.


----------



## Foramontano (21 Nov 2014)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> El detalle de llevar corbata pero escandalosamente floja es el equivalente al Timex negro de plástico con el traje de Bill Clinton: Un cuidado _*"guiño"*_ de _*"Controlo y domino las convenciones del sistema pero soy libre y cercano como tú, soy como tú: Confía en mí"*_:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo de la corbata pienso yo si pudo sacarlo de alguna de las profesoras que tuvo.



Foramontano dijo:


> Casado y Escario, profesoras de Pablo Iglesias en sus comienzos en RTVE - Noticias de Cine TV
> 
> Ay Dios...
> 
> ...



Es curioso cuando menos, ¿no?


----------



## italica (21 Nov 2014)

Se llama PROPAGANDA.

---------- Post added 21-nov-2014 at 10:42 ----------

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-renault-clio-asiento-del-conductor-roto.html

La austeridad de Pablo Iglesias, reflejada en su coche: un Renault Clio con el asiento del conductor roto - EcoDiario.es

Tania Snchez: La 'hembra alfa' de Pablo Iglesias | EL MUNDO


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (21 Nov 2014)

Posteo aquí la actualización sobre la realidad Podemita, ya que han borrado el hilo, hilo sobre el borrado:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...a-a-1800-mes-sueldo-de-politicos-electos.html

*PROGRAMA PODEMITA:*

_*5.6 - Creación de mecanismos de control democrático y medidas
anticorrupción 

Creación de mecanismos de control democrático y medidas anticorrupción
centradas en aportar transparencia a los procesos de adjudicación de
contratos públicos, la fnanciación de los partidos políticos, las cotizaciones,
patrimonios y rentas de los cargos electos.
Para evitar la profesionalización de la política y garantizar el control
democrático efectivo de los electores sobre los cargos electos se proponen
las siguientes medidas:

● Salario máximo no superior al salario medio establecido en el país por
el cual han sido elegidos.
● Limitación temporal en el ejercicio del cargo público no superior a dos
legislaturas.​*_

http://podemos.info/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2014/05/Programa-Podemos.pdf​
*SALARIO MEDIO DE ESPAÑA:*

_*En 2014 el INE publicó los datos del Salario Medio Interprofesional en España, que era de 22.790 euros brutos, es decir de 1891 € brutos al mes, unos 1.300 euros netos al mes (12 mensualidades) aproximadamente (en función del IRPF de cada trabajador).2*_

Salario en España - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre​
*REALIDAD PODEMITA.*







http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-800-leuros-elaborar-argumentarios-y-tal.html

En UN MES Errejón se embolsó del mismo Podemos 2400€, *incumpliendo así en el acto el mismo Programa Podemita que él mismo estaba elaborando* :8: :Baile: :XX: ::

Joder, no está mal que el mismo tipo que "coordina el programa" comience a incumplirlo al cobrar por sus inestimables servicios :Baile:

Es un RECORD DE INCUMPLIMIENTO de programa el incumplirlo en su msima elaboración.

¿Qué pensaría Errejón al poner en el programa que elaboraba _*"Salario máximo no superior al salario medio"*_ a sabiendas de qué el ya estaba cobrando más?

A pegar carteles y a hacer crowfunding, Podemitas de a pie: El mismo "coordinador de campaña" YA ESTÁ INCUMPLIENDO EL PROGRAMA :XX:​
Lo de la beca-Chollo de 1800€ al mes concedida por el Compañero Podemita es DINERO APARTE:







http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ero-mejor-ejemplo-de-casta-universitaria.html

Claro, yo entiendo que TIENES QUE PAGAR GENEROSAMENTE a un tipo que ya está cobrando 1800 napos al mes por una *Chollo-Beca no presencial*, Beca realmente insólita en las universidades que yo conozco, en las cuales el becario cobra 4 duros y hace más horas que un reloj. 

Alguien así no trabaja por cuatro perras gordas. ¿Verdad?

Lo de _*"estudiar la situación de la vivienda en Andalucía"*_ DESDE MADRID y a tiempo parcial por 1800 napos al mes es URDANGARINESCO:





Urdangarín: Otro "genio" en "crear valor" con su cara bonita y sus "conexiones".

No ayuda nada el hecho de que la Chollo-Beca No presencial se la concediese OTRO PODEMITA.

Yo he hecho unas cuentas revisiones bibliográficas sobre varios temas más o menos relacionados con mi profesión: 

Es IMPERATIVO pisar el terreno, viajar, sacarte pases de Investigación para diferentes archivos y respirar mucho, mucho polvo. Internet da para lo que da. Llegados a cierto punto hay que visitar archivos de papel.

Pero Errejón no necesita nada de esto: Él es capaz de crear 1800€/mes de plusvalor en Andalucía y desde Madrid . 

Debe de ser que Errejón es mucho más listo y hábil que los demás...*igual de listo que Urdangarín*​.​
Como dijo EL PABLÍSIMO:

_*"Aquí no gana más el más inteligente ni el que más se esfuerza", añade, "sino el más próximo al poder".*_

Pablo Iglesias: "Los espaoles van a ganar lo que decida el Parlamento" - Expansin.com​
Lo cual es totalmente cierto, aunque lo diga EL PABLÍSIMO sobre su número 2 de a bordo.

El PAUPERISMO Podemita se va revelando como lo que es: MÁSCARA.













http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ipe-gnzalz-y-ropa-de-alcampo-de-pablemos.html​
De momento ya sabemos que *el director de la campaña de Podemos se levantaba 4200€ al mes. ¡¡¡Oigan, que son 700.000 pesetas mensuales!!!*. En mi juventud eso era un sueldo de EJECUTIVO DE MULTINACIONAL:





Mis demás hilos Podemitas:



Spoiler



http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/politica/593338-no-noticia-que-noticia-ningun-mass-mierda-castuzo-informa-del-pucherazo-entronizacion-del-pablisimo-podemita.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-podemita-legiones-de-machistas-discuten.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...segun-a-servir-de-modelo-salir-de-crisis.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ncia-verbal-discuten-cosas-indiscutibles.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...s-que-han-puesto-jeta-papeleta-electoral.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...sias-cogidos-de-manos-circulo-video-real.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-son-hombres-votando-feminazismo-extremo.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...quedas-cuaderno-azul-de-aznar-resucitado.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...a-feminazi-y-lgtb-partido-pablo-iglesias.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...n-mas-votos-que-hare-krishna-violetas-de.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...erencia-2012-sede-del-psoe-dia-de-europa.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...blo-iglesias-hilo-intensivo-fotos-videos.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...a-tambien-hay-ricos-q-pretenden-exprimir.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-antimaternal-obligatorio-querer-a-hijos.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...es-miembros-y-expulse-a-ls-desobedientes.html




---------- Post added 21-nov-2014 at 11:08 ----------

Errejón pidiendo pasta a sus votantes:







ENTREVISTA a ÍÑIGO ERREJÓN-El director de la campaña que llevó a Podemos al Europarlamento y portavoz de la formación

---------- Post added 21-nov-2014 at 11:40 ----------




dinodini dijo:


> Entre los Carromeros y estos, lo tengo claro:
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aR1HqOZEnDc



Este tipo se levantó 7400€ de Podemos en 4 meses MÁS los 1800€ de chollo-tele-beca.

_*De abril a julio el dirigente ganó 7.476 euros en trabajos para el partido*_

La ley prohbe a Errejn cobrar de la universidad y de Podemos | Espaa | EL MUNDO​
3700€ mensuales un tipo que luego anda pidiendo dinero a sus 800 euristas votantes:


----------



## Oteador (21 Nov 2014)

Hay un tema que me parece un cantazo y es el de los coches viejos de PIT y Garzón







¿Cuántas veces no han recordado que PIT tiene un Clio de segunda mano y Garzón un Peugeot también de segunda mano de 2003, que va en metro y que vive en piso compartido?


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (22 Nov 2014)

Mohamed Siad Barre dijo:


> ¿Cuántas veces no han recordado que PIT tiene un Clio de segunda mano y Garzón un Peugeot también de segunda mano de 2003, que va en metro y que vive en piso compartido?



...y ahora resulta que Errejón se embolsaba 3900€ mensuales entre la Chollo-Beca a distancia y la "dirección de campaña" Podemita.

El Clío de EL PABLÍSIMO se me aparece cada vez más como el Timex de Clinton: ATREZZO.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (23 Nov 2014)

Más información sobre la "austeridad Podemita":



> *Antes incluso de lograr cinco eurodiputados en las elecciones europeas del pasado mes de mayo, Podemos ya aseguraba que ninguno de sus altos cargos cobraría más que la suma de tres salarios mínimos interprofesionales (establecido en 645 euros), es decir, unos 1.900 euros
> 
> Errejón, según publicó el diario «El Mundo» el pasado lunes, estuvo cobrando 1.825 euros mensuales de la Universidad de Málaga por un proyecto de investigación sobre vivienda en Andalucía. Emolumentos que se sumaron a los 7.476 euros que le pagó su formación entre abril y julio, mientras estuvo contratado por la Universidad de Málaga. Fechas en las que superó con creces los 1.935 euros que Podemos siempre ha defendido como tope salarial, no sólo para sus eurodiputados, sino también ahora para sus cargos internos. Concretamente, Podemos le abonó –según consta en la página web– 2.688 euros en mayo por «servicios de asesoramiento político en campaña electoral»; la misma cifra se le abonó en julio por «asesoramiento junio y julio»; por último, por «servicios profesionales» recibió en abril otros dos pagos de 900 y 1.200 euros. Así las cosas, desde abril a julio, Errejón habría cobrado de dos trabajos distintos más de los 1.900 euros que su propio código ético estipula como máximo.*



Errejón incumplió el código ético al cobrar más de tres salarios mínimos - La Razón digital


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (31 Ene 2015)

Insisten en el pauperismo:



> *la lección que los humildes le hemos dado a los privilegiados
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...descontento-se-condensando-misma-caldera.html*



...pese a que ahora sabemos que de "Pobres" nada de nada.


----------



## italica (13 Feb 2015)

Es el nivel de.los.votantes de.podemos.


Monedero ingresó otro millón de Venezuela desde una fundación | España | EL MUNDO


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (6 Mar 2015)

italica dijo:


> Es el nivel de.los.votantes de.podemos.
> 
> 
> Monedero ingresó otro millón de Venezuela desde una fundación | España | EL MUNDO



Sacan la cara a un millonario hecho rico con dinero del segundo mundo PORQUE ES DE LOS SUYOS.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (20 Jul 2015)

Marketing pauperista:

DEspilfarro.Pablo Iglesias se va de vacaciones a su caseta de madera en Ávila.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (1 Ago 2015)

El matrimonio Clinton, los progres oficiales USA, hizo una fortuna de 140 millones de Euros en 8 años.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (27 Feb 2016)

Miren lo que fue del pauperista de los menús de 5€:







Smoking, Photocall y fotos con famosillos.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (17 Jun 2016)

El pauperista ya come langosta:







La ‘gauche langosta’: Iglesias y Montero se meten una caldereta que cuesta 160€ por barba - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (12 Sep 2016)

NUEVAS CUENTAS INCREÍBLES PODEMOS: Candidata Lehendakari Podemos dice pagó chalet 1 millón € con indemnización 300.000 € - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (18 Sep 2016)

Así llegan los de Ahora Madrid a su caseta de las fiestas de Barajas: en un Jaguar XE de 45.000 € - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía

Así llegan los de Ahora Madrid a su caseta de las fiestas de Barajas: en un Jaguar XE de 45.000


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (2 Nov 2016)

Así cabalga la podemita Clara Serra, tercera dama de Errejón en Madrid - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía

Espinar dice que con los 20.000 € “de plusvalía” se pagó un máster que cuesta ¡¡3.153 €!! y un portátil - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (17 Mar 2017)

2017. Podemitas en Business pagado con dinero público:

Diputadas viajando a Nueva York en business y durmiendo en hoteles de 250 €/noche (pagas tu, por si lo dudabas) - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (22 Mar 2017)

Espinar en un salón del exclusivo Hotel Ritz de la capital. Hace poco eso era ser casta para PIT - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía


----------



## italica (23 Mar 2017)

Pero esto es casta o no?????


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (16 May 2018)

Pablo Iglesias e Irene Montero se compran una exclusiva casa de 600.000 napos.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (19 May 2018)

italica dijo:


> Pero esto es casta o no?????



Selección inconvenientísimas menciones palabra "CHALET" en Plaza Podemos anteriores a compra del Chalet Iglesias-Montero


----------



## Maxinquaye (19 May 2018)

AynRandiano es de lo mejor que tenemos en Burbuja.

Por cierto, alguien nombró a Mujica ahí atrás, a mi cuando me hablan de Mújica solo puedo acordarme de esta frase suya: "Que trabaje el capitalista, yo tengo que comer".


----------



## clérigo lonchafinista (19 May 2018)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> *PELÍCULA "LA ZONA MUERTA" (1983)*
> 
> En esta película sale un candidato populista a las elecciones USA. Parte de su atrezzo es que va a todos los actos con un *casco de obrero*:
> 
> ...






Joder macho que cabronazo que eres.. (elogio)
Excelentísima película que me trae recuerdos de mi adolescencia ,y la segunda que grabé en el primer reproductor vhs que tuve,cuando la pasaron por la tele.
La Primera fue Conan el barbaro.
Podrias abrir hilo de tus películas favoritas ,y explicar porque deberiamos verlas.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (20 May 2018)

clérigo lonchafinista dijo:


> La Primera fue Conan el barbaro



_Crom, ayúdame...y si no vete al Infierno._


----------



## clérigo lonchafinista (21 May 2018)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> _Crom, ayúdame...y si no vete al Infierno._



Aplastar enemigos.
Verles destrozados y oír el lamento de sus mujeres.....


----------



## Bremen (21 May 2018)

- Alguien que se compra una vivienda de 600mil euros no puede ser Ministro de Economía
- Claro que sí, Pavlo, eres el mejó.
- ¿Me dejáis que me compre una vivienda de 600mil euros?
- Claro que sí, Pavlo, eres el mejó.
- ¿Sois todos retrasados?
- Cl...


----------



## ferengi (21 May 2018)

Mohamed Siad Barre dijo:


> Hay un tema que me parece un cantazo y es el de los coches viejos de PIT y Garzón
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ademas el coche viejo va en contradicción con su "rollo ecologico" a que los coches viejos por norma general contaminan más que los nuevos. Es curioso que mientras en U.S.A los progres presumen de tener "hibridos" (coches de 40.000 dolares) para decir que son ecojetas aqui van con coches de segunda mano.


----------



## kerevienteya (21 May 2018)

Gracias por este trabajo que te pegas ayrand,

Me gustaría saber si puedes sacar algo de este tema.
3.000.000€!!! Cuesta el chalet de Pablo Iglesias realmente!!!


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (24 Sep 2018)

Echenique se muda al barrio de Salamanca


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (24 Sep 2018)

Son manías, no le deis mas vueltas. 

Modo nosenicomoestoyenestemundo onof.


----------



## trichetin (14 Abr 2019)

Actualización del hilo.

PIT miente hasta en su marca de limpiaplatos:
















Para los que piensen que la foto está trucada, aquí en un reportaje de 2018 con la misma foto de la cocina:
¿Qué pasó con el piso de Vallecas en el que Pablo Iglesias se sentía “tan a gustito”?


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (28 Abr 2022)

__





Sociedad: - CIERRE DE CÍRCULO Pablo Iglesias Turrión|De 2014 "COMPRO LA ROPA EN ALCAMPO...SOMOS GENTE SENCILLA" a 2022 "SOMOS HIJOS ÚNICOS CON BUENAS HERENCIAS"


PIT Proletario 2014 https://www.divinity.es/actualidad/Pablo-Iglesias-Podemos-compro-Alcampo_0_1801800486.html https://www.huffingtonpost.es/2014/09/29/pablo-iglesias-risto-mejide_n_5898212.html Maravillosa entrevista de PIT del año 2014, cuando era un proletario (la gloso en post...




www.burbuja.info


----------

